# Will Your Retirement Be A  Working Retirement?



## MercyL

Both the hubby and I invested for retirement, then watched it fall to almost nothing during this last crash. We have been fortunate with our mortgage not being underwater, and gaining significant value since purchasing it, about a decade ago. 

Since we have a home, we are looking at small businesses we can run from our computer room and basement. These won't be "turnkey" ventures but things we are already building skills toward. We will not have a "sitting on the porch" retirement. It will be a working retirement and the hubs and I are positively drooling over 3-D printers!

A lot of folk were stripped of their life's savings, during the crash. No matter how much they had set aside, they will be in the same situation as folk who did not save a penny. I think most people, now in their 40's and older, will not be able to stop working. Our retirements will be "working retirements". 

Of course, some people really want to keep working, and would be terribly disappointed at having to retire. 

Will you have a working retirement? If so, what sort of work would you enjoy?


----------



## That Guy

There are signs saying "Retired in Place" that are put on old equipment no longer in service at work.  I've been meaning to have one made into a T-shirt.  So, guess I am technically in a working retirement...    But, when I actually take the proverbial "gold watch" do not want to need another job.  Heck, I've got one, now.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy, "Retired in Place" - I love it!

Mercy, ever since I hit the tender age of 30 or so I knew I'd never retire in the conventional sense. I don't know how I'd make enough to live in in the first place, since I'm self-employed and never had a 401(k) or anything remotely like it. I'm one of those great unwashed masses that lives from day to day, and if I were to "retire" there would soon be a dust-covered skeleton sitting in front of the computer.

But beside that, I love my work - in fact, I don't even see it as "work" but simply as "something I do". I've seen people fall into catatonia from lack of purpose as soon as they retire, and I'd never want to be one of them.


----------



## rkunsaw

I've been so busy since I retired I don't know how I ever had time to hold a job. I enjoy life too much to spend any more of it earning a living. 

I don't have a lot of income but I spend less than I get so the bank account gets bigger nearly every month. I don't owe a penny to anyone and hope to keep it that way.


----------



## Ozarkgal

TWHRider said:


> -- it's the better option for both of our sanities - lol lol lol



Loud and clear on that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LOL........


----------



## That Guy

After my dad retired he said he was always busy.  I think, perhaps, many people define themselves by their work and are lost when retirement takes that away from them.  People would ask my dad if he still flew and he would say it was something he wanted to do, did it and was done.  He still loved planes, though.


----------



## SifuPhil

/\/\/\ This.

That's the problem with labeling yourself by the work you do - you _become_ that work, and when IT no longer exists neither do YOU.


----------



## That Guy

When anyone says anything about myself or someone else being a "surfer", I always say, "We are only surfers when we are surfing."  I am so very tired of labels.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> When anyone says anything about myself or someone else being a "surfer", I always say, "We are only surfers when we are surfing."  I am so very tired of labels.



I get the same thing - 

"Oh, you're a martial artist! You aren't supposed to be abusing those small, furry mammals!"

Hey, I'm a martial artist when I'm doing martial arts - what I do in my spare time is MY business!


----------



## TICA

Retirement to me is just that I'm not doing the work that I did for 32 years.   I hope to do the things I've been interested in for years but just didn't have the time.  My work involved a lot of research and detailed report writing, so I just want to give my old brain a rest from that.  I might get into something else eventually, but for now it won't involve anything that I can earn money at.


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> Retirement to me is just that I'm not doing the work that I did for 32 years.



Retirement to me will be no longer hearing, "Thanks for all you do," while under constant scrutiny of the ever-watchful, disrespectful eye that threatens dismissal in the archaic management style of Ebenezer Scrooge . . . and other stuff...


----------



## R. Zimm

It's becoming the new norm. Encore careers, ReCareering, etc.

We hope to do a combination of projects including writing, hydroponic gardening, teaching, Web Marketing, etc.


----------



## That Guy

I love telling the boss, "This ain't no career.  It's a JOB."  I admire people who have careers.


----------



## R. Zimm

That's true, it's only a career if you have some hope the job will last and/or you can move up.


----------



## That Guy

Well, my job has lasted a long time which is what I was looking for; some sort of security.  And I never wanted to move up.  Got hired at top pay because of my qualifications.  When I was married, my wife was always trying to push me into management but that's not for me . . . and after awhile I was no longer for her . . .

I tend to think of someone with an actual career as a professional who has a skill to offer the world at large.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> That wasn't me, either and is why I never went to college.



I was in and out of college for years until I finally wanted to actually learn something.  Went on to graduate school just to prove I could.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> IF the Sheriff and Good Lord are still willin' after that, I'll get serious about an America By Horseback cruise where they will have horses, maids to do up our rooms and delicious food/drinks to indulge in 24/7 - and I expect to meet Ozarkgal and TICA at the dock -- lollollol



I would love to see you all pull that together.


----------



## That Guy

TWHRider said:


> I can't go anywhere now because I can't trust Mr. TWH with chores much less the special diets for two insulin resistant horses.  All the horses were out the other night and I wondered how I could have forgotten to close aisle gate.  It wasn't me, he forgot to latch the gate by the water tubs and that's all she wrote -- everyone was yahooing in the yard because they KNEW they weren't invited into the yard - lol lol  It's a good thing this entire place is fenced in, elst there might have been an earthquake------------------------



Might I refer you to Anne's posting of Advice from Men in the Silliness thread . . .


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

So glad I found this thread! I need to think of what to do for an encore. So far I've retired three times (once at 50, again at 62 and the last time at 66), but it just doesn't seem to take For a while before DH died, neither of us worked, and we had a lot of fun, rode our bike a lot, even taking it to do our grocery shopping. Sometimes we'd just get on and go nowhere in particular and find ourselves a hundred miles from home just admiring the scenery, meeting other bikers along the way and seeing things we'd forgotten were there.

After he died and I moved to GA and my granny flat was done...what to do!?? I was already 69 and it was 2009, a time when there were no jobs to be had, especially at my age. I wanted something to do so figured I'd do what I always wished I could and became...wait for it...a cleaning lady. Yup. Started with one client on a Friday. By the following Wednesday, I had three clients; a month later five clients and it just kept growing. At one time I had 17 clients, some once a week, some every other week, some every fourth week, and I often cleaned two houses in a day. As time went on, I started chucking one here and one there and last spring gave up five clients who lived just too doggoned far from home. Now I'm down to just six and hope to give up those six next spring.

It's not that I don't want to work anymore; it's just that even though I only work about 4 hours a day, it's hard and tiring work, and I ain't no spring chicken. 

Which brings me to the problem: I'm not a do-nothing sort of person but for the life of me, can't think of what to do next. I'd happily keep house for DD (my granny flat is attached to her house), but she's been adamant from day one that I won't be doing that. Her idea is that I looked after her for the first 19 years of her life, and now it's her turn.

So. What to do? My technical skills are woefully out of date, as are my automotive skills and knowledge. And I REALLY don't want to be a greeter at Walmart. I've inquired at the library, but these days their hours have been cut and they have a waiting list of volunteers. As a matter of fact, even the food pantries have more volunteers than they can use...what they need is money! At 72, I'm hardly "front desk" material, as in receptionist or customer service.

The thought of just sitting on my dead center makes my toes curl. What do I like to do? Hey...I'm a throwback...my mother always said I was born 50 years too late. I never joined the "women's" movement, never burned my bra. I really like to keep house and cook and can and sew. There's not a big market for any of those things, except sewing maybe, but I while I can sew, I'm hardly a seamstress. And I've gotten old enough that I think kids are cute but can only take them in small doses and only when their parents are with them.

Anybody have any bright ideas?


----------



## Diwundrin

I am in awe of your 'get up 'n go' GeogiaX.   I'm younger than you and it's an effort to get up off the chair, and go to the kitchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't offer advice as to projects for you, I've been avoiding work too long now to even think about it.

I 'retired' at 48 in 1994 due to my Govt employer wanting to cut down on employees and offering redundancy packages too tempting to resist. It would have taken at least another 5 years of working to 'save up' what they were going to give me for nothing, so what would you do?  heh heh heh.

I was caring for my Mother while doing afternoons and nights shift work so I was about over it all by then anyway.  
I never took another job as I was soon after on 24hr call nursing Mum.  (She was crippled with R.Arthritis and a few other ailments, non terminal, but very debilitating and couldn't fend for herself)
 I lived on the income from some investments and a rental property I'd luckily accrued when I still had a job so didn't need to find other work. (or to 'milk' the system as some call it.  

) 
I didn't miss the job except the 'overtime' money, that was sure missed.  We have a fairly generous wage set up out here and getting paid triple time for working an extra shift on a public holiday was a very hard thing to pass up.    I'd get excited when the phone rang, then remember I wouldn't be getting any more 'call ins' for overtime..... siiiiiigh. 

Like everyone I lost a bit during the GFC but not enough to change my lifestyle drastically so I've been fortunate.

I'm sure you'll find something to do.  Those who really look for it, find it in some form or other, good for you.


----------



## SifuPhil

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Anybody have any bright ideas?



I take it you're looking to make some sort of income with any endeavor you choose - that you aren't just looking for "busy work"?

That lit-up screen in front of you might be the answer. 

Not in Internet Marketing or Affiliate Sales or any of those types of things - although those are fine in and of themselves the market is pretty well saturated and I believe only the most shark-like salespeople will do well in them.

No, what I'm thinking is, if you're at all crafty - good with making crafts, that is - you'd have a nice-sized market available to you. You could work at home and send out the finished products to your buyers. Start your own website or as an easier way sell through someplace like *Etsy*.


----------



## Diwundrin

Dammit Phil you may just have started me on a new 'career.'   I write on forums for the sheer fun of it.  I'll even do arguments I don't care about just to be able to exercise the keyboard.   Get paid for it??   Yeeeehaaaaaaaa!  



I can't believe I didn't know that there were 'forum and blog tarts' out there doin' it for cash.  Spammers yes, but 'entertainers'? Noooo.
 No wonder it's hard to pick the agenda of some posters.  
Is there no end to the deviousness of the world?  bwaaaahahahaha.

I'm off to read up on the FAQs and fine print but I think I'm IN!


----------



## That Guy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Anybody have any bright ideas?



I'm thinking about a life of crime . . .


----------



## Jackie22

Hi Georgia, how about working at a motel/hotel as the coordinator of the cleaning staff?  Not sure there is such a position, maybe in a large hotel....anyway just a thought...good luck.


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> I'm thinking about a life of crime . . .



Sure you are..... Surfer caught harvesting crabs without a license;  That Guy spotted riding a new bike naked on the beach....


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Jackie, bite your tongue! I was head housekeeper in a hotel for five years. OMG! Never again. The housekeepers...well...let's just say that we had to start them out with Bedmaking 101, and the hardest work I ever did was convincing them that it was NOT okay to use the same cleaning rag in the vanity/sink as they did for cleaning the toilet. 

Maybe I should write a book about having been the head housekeeper in a hotel.

Life of crime. Now that's something to consider


----------



## SifuPhil

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Maybe I should write a book about having been the head housekeeper in a hotel.



Suggested titles:



_Bedmaker, Bedmaker, Make Up My Bed
_
_Bed-Knobs and Broom Handles
_
_I Ain't Pickin' THAT Up!
_
_Little Soaps, Big Problems
_
_Mrs. Clean_
_Dust First, Vacuum Last_


----------



## TICA

That Guy said:


> I would love to see you all pull that together.



I'm in!!!!!  Wonder if they would let me bring Wilson?''


----------



## Jackie22

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Jackie, bite your tongue! I was head housekeeper in a hotel for five years. OMG! Never again. The housekeepers...well...let's just say that we had to start them out with Bedmaking 101, and the hardest work I ever did was convincing them that it was NOT okay to use the same cleaning rag in the vanity/sink as they did for cleaning the toilet.
> 
> Maybe I should write a book about having been the head housekeeper in a hotel.
> 
> Life of crime. Now that's something to consider




LOL...well ok...forget that...I'll vote for the book writing, you do have a way with words.


----------



## Michael.

We both retired in 2000 and have never regretted it.

I can understand that some people might still have a mortgage and other financial commitments.?

With so many people chasing so few jobs it is not easy to move into another position if you find yourself looking for work.

*If you are in a position to put it all behind you I would go for it.
*
(We are only on this planet for a short time period - enjoy it if you can)

I am never bored and I can always find something to do.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Before my DH died, we found lots of things to do. Now there's nobody to "do" for, nobody to cook for, nobody to hang out with, and time hangs heavy. Anyway, I've always been a do-er and so was he. I'm really thinking very seriously about learning to decorate cakes. Besides being a fun thing to do, I might even make some pocket change.


----------



## Poppy

I retired at age 56 and stopped working, moved to the country on to a large block and started doing unpaid work . Chopping wood, growing vegies etc etc and what ever needs doing, like maintenance or making things in my shed. I felt guilty for not going to work for quite some time, but now I'm used to it. I'm not going back to work for any bosses. Only a few months to go till I get my pension. I'll be rolling in money.:yeah:


----------



## sugarpuff

Poppy you are not suppose to roll in money ....
 You are suppose to roll in dough  ...:dunno::dunno:


----------



## SifuPhil

Poppy said:


> ... I felt guilty for not going to work for quite some time, but now I'm used to it ...



Amazing, isn't it, how we're socialized to think that we ARE our jobs? I think that's why so many freshly-retired folk start to have both physical and mental problems - because they identify so closely with their work that they can't imagine life without it. Too often it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. 

It's a shame, really, because work should just be a means of survival and a means to an end, not a life sentence. Congrats on getting paroled so early!


----------



## Poppy

Yep, that's about the size of it, Phil.
Retire early people and take all your holidays as a lump sum, I recommend it to anyone. Just tell them Poppy sent you.:lol:


----------



## Bee

I retired in January and loving it, I don't think I have ever been so lazy, certainly don't miss going out to work.


----------



## JustBonee

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Before my DH died, we found lots of things to do. Now there's nobody to "do" for, nobody to cook for, nobody to hang out with, and time hangs heavy. Anyway, I've always been a do-er and so was he. I'm really thinking very seriously about learning to decorate cakes. Besides being a fun thing to do, I might even make some pocket change.



I understand where you are coming from.  I'm in the same situation.   Trying to get to the next point is challenging and takes a lot of thought and perseverance.   We'll make it!!  Stay positive.


----------



## SeaBreeze

SifuPhil said:


> Amazing, isn't it, how we're socialized to think that we ARE our jobs? I think that's why so many freshly-retired folk start to have both physical and mental problems - because they identify so closely with their work that they can't imagine life without it. Too often it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> It's a shame, really, because work should just be a means of survival and a means to an end, not a life sentence.



Never was suckered into that 'socialization' Sifu, I always knew that I worked to pay my bills, etc.  Never felt that my work defined me, or had any feeling of loss when I took early retirement.  I always hated work, felt it was a big waste of my time...dreading Mondays, looking forward to Fridays, and rushing the weekdays in-between. :wtf: 



Poppy said:


> Retire early people and take all your holidays as a lump sum, I recommend it to anyone. Just tell them Poppy sent you.:lol:



Been there, done that Poppy!   I took all my weeks of vacation that I had owed to me, and never returned...so sweet! :bananalama:


----------



## TICA

I just retired at the beginning of June and love it.  I've been busy, have lots of things I want to do and don't miss working at all.  I do miss my work friends, but keep in touch the ones I want to.  Life is good and like Poppy, I'd highly recommend retirement.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> I retired in January and loving it, I don't think I have ever been so lazy, certainly don't miss going out to work.



Keep encouraging me, Bee.  Gotta get out one of these "daze"!  At least knowing it will soon be over helps getting through the day to day b.s.!


----------



## That Guy

TICA said:


> I just retired at the beginning of June and love it.  I've been busy, have lots of things I want to do and don't miss working at all.  I do miss my work friends, but keep in touch the ones I want to.  Life is good and like Poppy, I'd highly recommend retirement.



You guys are my heroes and I hope to join your ranks . . . sooner if not later...


----------



## TICA




----------



## Archer

I had early retirement forced on me due to my spinal injuries. I left work (mechanical engineer) at age 55. I worked in a research & development field and loved my job. I designed and built prototypes, mainly for the welding industry as well as new types of machinery and tools for various types of manufacturing. I also designed and built displays for a Science Education centre.
After 40 years of work, I figured I had done my fair share and was only too happy to retire. People who say they don't know what to do in their retirement aren't looking very hard to find an interest.
Some things I do now, joined my Car Club ("Dad's Army"...I organise the Club's maintenance, etc.) teach photography, volunteering ( friendly home visits, outings, etc) photography (my own and also for the Car Club, motor sport & social) coach and do beginner's courses at my archery club, go on at least one field trip a month with one of my two photography groups, until recently, was a member of Wildlife Photographers Australia and am also on the organising committee for Vintage Collingrove Speed Hill Climb as well as being the event photographer for same.
None of these are high impact activities as I am just not able these days as walking is a real problem for me...they supply me with a 4X4 so I can negotiate the hill climb track...
I am continually getting requests to build and or design things for people's cars or archery equipment...can't do as much these days as I just don't have access to machinery but do the odd small thing when I can.
This is just what I do now and if my health was better, I could easily be doing more, I continually get requests from various people/organisations.
As for the money side of things, we are doing OK and my roll over is ticking along pretty well, in fact, I nearly have the same amount in it as I did when I retired 11 years ago despite spending around $100,000 in that 11 years.
Our new house, in a Lifestyle Village, is well under construction and we hope to move in by next February.
Probably the biggest blow in retirement will come when I can no longer drive my car which I love doing, not only because I love my car but for all of us, it means _*freedom..*_.


----------



## muckferret

I agree with you archer royal good to see you again, (news flash) i have changed my name hehehehehe


----------



## Archer

Is that you Sir Duke of the Royal Company of Knights...:loyal:


----------



## Jillaroo

_Bit of a Mucky name if you ask me, i prefer GD or are you incognito for a reason.?_


----------



## GDAD

Jillaroo said:


> _Bit of a Mucky name if you ask me, i prefer GD or are you incognito for a reason.?_




It's better than being a baby DINGO, isn't Dukie


----------



## muckferret

Sheeeesh guys i'm incognito like under cover looking for all my friends from SHS
and SP i thought the mucky ferret was the perfect cover


----------



## Jillaroo

_You have found us Mucky :woohoo1::magnify:_


----------



## Casper

_*MF or GD......?
You gave yourself away with the hehehehehe...... *_:hee::hee:


----------



## GDAD

I am on a pension, the only work I do is, Mowing the lawn, paintig the house & detached Garage, Washing the car,
Bloody Hell That was exhausting talking about it ....Time for a Chivas Regal.:givemebeer:


----------



## Bee

That Guy said:


> Keep encouraging me, Bee.  Gotta get out one of these "daze"!  At least knowing it will soon be over helps getting through the day to day b.s.!



TG I finished my shift one day after shivering on the till for five hours and when I got home, I just thought I can't face another winter like this, the next day I took my notice in, the week after I retired it turned really really cold here with plenty of snow so I made my decision at the right time and I have never looked back.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> TG I finished my shift one day after shivering on the till for five hours and when I got home, I just thought I can't face another winter like this, the next day I took my notice in, the week after I retired it turned really really cold here with plenty of snow so I made my decision at the right time and I have never looked back.



Good decision, Bee.  I look forward to not looking back . . .


----------



## Bee

Hope retirement comes sooner to you rather than later TG.


----------



## That Guy

Bee said:


> Hope retirement comes sooner to you rather than later TG.



Just not sure when it will be, Bee.  Am concerned about the finances.  Have a decent paying job now and don't want to retire and need another job.  One, because when I retire I don't want to work for anyone but myself doing what I choose to do if and when I choose to do it and Two, there just really aren't any good jobs available . . . especially for us.


----------



## Bee

I retired first and worried about the finances afterwards.

You will know when the time is right TG., I think sometimes we can think about things too much and for too long.


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Just not sure when it will be, Bee.  Am concerned about the finances.  Have a decent paying job now and don't want to retire and need another job.  One, because when I retire I don't want to work for anyone but myself doing what I chose to do if and when I choose to do it and Two, there just really aren't any good jobs available . . . especially for us.



I would think that's all the more reason to start figuring out what you'd like to do as your OWN business after you retire. I don't know what your finances are like but I'm fairly certain they couldn't be any worse than mine, and I've pretty much determined that I'll NEVER retire - what would I retire _from_? Doing what I love? Why would I do that? 

Maybe you could be a surf caddy - pick up the boards that float around after wipe-outs? Is there such a thing? layful:


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe you could be a surf caddy - pick up the boards that float around after wipe-outs? Is there such a thing? layful:



Actually, before the idiot kook chord leashes, we would always save somebody's board as a courtesy.  Now, a floating board is just ignored . . .    I could grab it and sell it...


----------



## SifuPhil

That Guy said:


> Actually, before the idiot kook chord leashes, we would always save somebody's board as a courtesy.  Now, a floating board is just ignored . . .    I could grab it and sell it...



... or you could do a little "market stimulation" and saw half-way through the leashes when they aren't looking ... 

Do they still wax boards? Maybe you could come up with a new formula wax ... or if you're handy with 'glass, maybe do repairs? 

Just trying to think of something that would put you in something you enjoy ... not being a surfer you can tell I know precious little about it.


----------



## muckferret

Greetings American friends the dude from down under here Central Queensland east coast of Australia, i retired in 2003 some ten years now and have never regretted it for one moment,
bought a 40 acre property and live on the side of the Monroe range above the flood line because when it rains here it rains i call it straight down rain you have a job seeing through it.
I found there were a number of factors to retirement,(1) you have to be debt free, (2) if alone you have to be happy with your own company, (3) it helps to be in a good superannuation scheme that supports you.
I wake up every morning with this in mind, the day is all mine to do as i please, i answer to nobody and that gives me a freedom money cannot buy. yahoo


----------



## That Guy

SifuPhil said:


> ... or you could do a little "market stimulation" and saw half-way through the leashes when they aren't looking ...
> 
> Do they still wax boards? Maybe you could come up with a new formula wax ... or if you're handy with 'glass, maybe do repairs?
> 
> Just trying to think of something that would put you in something you enjoy ... not being a surfer you can tell I know precious little about it.



There are so many guys offering repair work . . .    Maybe, in the good ol' "daze" one could make and repair boards for the locals but no longer.  Not working is more my plan . . .


----------



## cindy

rkunsaw said:


> I've been so busy since I retired I don't know how I ever had time to hold a job. I enjoy life too much to spend any more of it earning a living.
> 
> I don't have a lot of income but I spend less than I get so the bank account gets bigger nearly every month. I don't owe a penny to anyone and hope to keep it that way.



Well we never had 401 just good then went to work for ourselves BIG mistake.....unless we had a good financial counselor in place.  So it's what we get form SS and we took it early like at 62 I regret that, so have to find some kind of part time as we still have business, but I am there part time.


----------



## Katybug

As I see it, retirement can be wonderful if you have a partner to share it with or it can be extremely depressing, as it was for me in living alone.  It took 6 mos of it for me to know I couldn't do it, hated every aspect of it.  I got out of my box, got a job that brings me joy, adds greatly to my income, and gives me something to look forward to.  I have too much energy, for which I'm very grateful, to retire at this point.  I miss getting dressed up for work and the water cooler chatter with my peers, but am extremely grateful for what I have.  I'm most appreciative of having more flexible hours these days and will never miss the confinement of 9-5 as I knew for so long.


----------



## TICA

Everyone is different Katybug.   I don't have a partner and I still love retirement.  I think the key is to find something to keep you busy and sounds like you have found the perfect solution to make you happy.


----------



## savtoosh

Hi, MercyL! I am still in my 30s but that's a question I've been asking myself of late, as well. You see, my in-laws have recently retired. FIL was a cop. MIL was a teacher. They both had quite active work lives. MIL seems to be taking to retirement well. She gained some weight and is always looking relaxed these days. She used to teach 5th graders so I guess the quiet is a welcome change?

FIL, meanwhile, is restless. It's like he can't figure out what to do with himself. Even sitting still is a chore. Frankly, I can relate to FIL. I'm a bit of a busybody myself. Even when I chose to be a stay-at-home mom, I needed to be doing something when the kids are out. So now I blog. It keeps me sane. I'm thinking I'll be doing this until I'm too old to see, or write, or until technology gets the better of me.


----------



## Old Hipster

To answer the original question.

Jeeezsus I hope not!


----------



## drifter

A post US holiday greeting to you retirees and those who are thinking about retiring, and to you Grand Duke of the muck-ferrets, welcome to the Senior Forum. I guess retirement is what you can make of it. 

I retired in 1996 due to health problems (emphysema) on social security. I went downhill health-wise through the stages of emphysema (COPD as it has come to be called) Diagnosed with stage 4, the final stage and told to get my affairs in order if they were not already. In 1999, I had a heart attack which weakened me further. I was getting my health care through the Veterans Administration and my doctor advised I get a civilian doctor as the VA doctors were not available on weekends and holidays, and I was prone to lung infections with a weakened immune system, so short of breath I could hardly get around the house. 

My daughter, a nurse, recommended a young doctor who had been a lung therapist before becoming a M.D. The young doctor prescribed Pulmonary Rehabilitation at a local hospital. He also changed  my medication. I improved, I got better, now thirteen, nearly fourteen years later, I still have my  affairs in order. I don't get out and go too much, the grocery store, visit my son and his family, out to eat every once in a while. I do the dishes and a little house cleaning. I have lost one eye, I still drive, and life is good. 

A recent visit to my lung doctor in OKC, revealed my last three FE1 breathing tests showed progressive improvement and he wanted to know what I was doing to achieve such results. He gave me an option of coming back to see him in six months or a year. I told him I'd see him next year. He said he couldn't do any thing further for me but to keep doing what I was doing. 

All I do is hang out on the internet and blow and draw on a harmonica, stretching my lungs and diaphragm. I play a diatonic harmonica, a chromatic harmonica, a Hohner Echo harp, and I jam with my musician son, my grandson, and my ten year old grand-daughter who plays an upright bass. 

I take life one day at a time. I don't spend more than I take in. My roommate has suffered some health problems and we help each other. I use a walker, one of those with wheels, and a cane sometime. Im on oxygen 24/7 but I have been for a long time and I keep adjusting to changing conditions and a changing world. Seems to me I've got it made in the  shade, but miner is not a working retirement. Good luck to the rest of you whatever you decide.


----------



## Katybug

What an inspiration you are, drifter, big kudos to you!  Life almost chewed you up and spit you out and you pulled yourself out of it as best you could  I love your positive attitude.  You're looking on the bright side when it has been far from bright.  Makes my lil piddly complaints seem like nothing and we sometimes need a big dose of attitude adjustment.

Continued best wishes to you!  And I would love to hear one of those jammin' sessions!


----------



## Casper

_*Drifter.....good for you.....you have a great outlook on life which definitely helps to keep us healthier and happier in my opinion. 
My lovely dad passed away 30 years ago at the age of 65 from emphysema.....I think that possibly the treatments weren't as helpful then as they are now, or maybe his doctor just didn't do enough.
As Katy said, best wishes for many more years to come, keep doing what you're doing.....it seems to be working well for you.:encouragement:
*_


----------



## drifter

Thanks, Katybug, but you're about to embarrass me.


----------



## drifter

Thanks, Casper. Treatment for emphysema has not in the past been as good as it is today. I lost a couple of family members to this disease who were much younger than myself. I'm fortunate in that respect.


----------



## CPA-Kim

I hope to retire at 62 and not work again.  I have a pension, will be debt free, and take early Social Security.  I'm alone but plan on being happy.


----------



## muckferret

Kim i have been retired 10 years now, i to live alone and love the independence it brings, yes you must be debt free, don't plan on being happy just be happy


----------



## lonelynorthwind

Now that I'm old enough to be considered retired I can't say much has changed in the last 30-odd years.  Once my kids were grown (I had 'em and divorced young) and on their own,  my independent stubbornness took hold.  I paid $1500 for a little cabin on a log float, anchored it 12 miles out of town.  I'm not anti social, just anti cultural.   I spent the next 15 years doing odd jobs and working part-time as I needed money, a little commercial fishing, house painting, bartending...whatever there was to do.  I never did need much because I harvest and/or grow nearly all my own food, heat with wood free for the taking, never buy it if I can make it, never buy it new if used is good enough.   It's amazing how much time there is for fun if you don't spend your life making money for stuff that owns you. 

  When a hassle of grandkids started showing up I got another real job, bought a piece of land on the state lottery and built a bigger cabin.  Now the grandkids are grown and social security pays the mortgage, there's no property tax if you're over 65,  the state of Alaska sends me $200 every month just for getting old and the annual oil dividend usually covers enough dry goods to last the year.   So I'm back to working when I need money and spending most of my time doing anything I want to.  Yesterday I started a batch of wine and root beer, today I baked bread,  raked a bucket of clams to can, dug my favorite medicine root and took a long long walk on the beach with my dog.
 I don't know how the heck I'd ever have time for a real job.


----------



## muckferret

Northwind, you sure your not an entrepreneur, here's a list and most seem to be or come from America.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_entrepreneurs


----------



## lonelynorthwind

I can't find my name on that list, shouldn't it be right there next to Donald Trump?


----------



## DaveA

I'm sure that many folks won't share my thoughts but I've always seen my world as divided into 3 - 8 hour segments making up my day.  Roughly, we work 8 hours, come home and do what we choose for another 8, and finally sleep for the last 8.  I never found the day that I would prefer 8 hours at my job to be preferable to 8 hours with my wife, and/or family.  Simple choice for me and I did have a job that I "enjoyed", but let's be honest, if I wasn't paid you wouldn't have found me hanging around my office because that's where I chose to be.

At 58, the opportunity came to take an early retirement and my wife (who didn't work) and I took about 20 minutes to make our choice.  We'd never be wealthy, but I had a lifetime pension along with health care for both of us and , no matter how important I imagined myself to be, at work, I'm sure that my seat was filled almost before I went out the door.  My job never defined me and the thought of it being preferable to spending my days with my wife and kids was (and is) laughable, at least in my case.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

MercyL I was blessed to be able to retire a month before my 51st birthday.  I didn't have nearly the amount saved that I wanted to and my co-workers thought I couldn't pull it off. Most of them made more than me and had been in the pension system just as long as or longer than I was. But I knew due to my particular set up circumstances, I'd be okay even though I lost 12% of my pension by retiring 4 years before what (back then) was the full retirement age for state workers.  We had extremely low mortgage payments on a co-op apartment I owned since age 23, I was going to be fully covered by health insurance which until Medicare was free. I also retired debt free. Of course I had to wait 11 years to start collecting Social Security, which part of is taxed but I am blessed to be able to save/invest. Unlike you, my investments, which I hand picked myself until I found just the right mix, held up well during the crash. 

Every time I think about finding a part time job...I think it for about 5 seconds then go "Naaaah".  During some of the time since retirement, I was blessed, along with my sister to do marketing research dental studies for a large global company on an intermittent but fairly regular basis for about 4 or 5 years. The studies could be anywhere from one day (or take home samples) to one week.  One year we made over $4,000.  Bottom line is it was also taxed so I figured if I worked Uncle Sam would get a chunk of it anyway and since my income more than covers my expenses, I don't see the point.  I feel bad for those who must continue to work and don't want to but don't have a choice. Best of success on your new business endeavor!


----------



## scdawson

I'm with you, I am retired but not ready to stop contributing (to society and to our income). I'm currently supplementing my income building websites and creating affiliate blog sites. I'm learning all this online in a great training platform and community. I have several blog sites I write blogs for (diabetes, my giant schnauzer dog, earning money in retirement, fasting and artist trading cards). I stay busy learning and creating. I love that it keeps my mind working and learning all the time. But I've always enjoyed learning.

I retired at age 53 - two years early.  I did take a cut on my federal pension, but the "buyout" paid off our home.  We have since moved to another city and purchased another home, downsizing during the process. We now live in somewhat of a retirement area and love it - there is lots to do here. - Shirley


----------

